# Not new, but not here for a long while...



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

...This Forum was so helpful when Gracie was a new kitten! I think our first post was about door dashing...She was about five, just maturing into herself - when family life took a sharp turn into the challenges of middle age (death of father and in-laws, son moved away to college, health issues, retirement, eldercare, natural disasters in So Calif...) Thank God for the steady presence of our dear girl Gracie.

She had an amazing middle and old age. She learned to enjoy traveling in an RV, got over fear of strangers, and in her later years loved the privilege of being outside with us, sitting on the garden path of our fenced back yard, hunting lizards and watching the kitchen window for signs that treats might be forthcoming. In the interim I began volunteering at our community no-kill cat shelter, helping the public choose new kitties, working with feral kittens and more. A rich time.

In the current moment, like everyone else, we are experiencing the strange and challenging arrival of ‘Covid times.’ It comes with sorrow, too. Our Gracie passed away twelve days ago, at age 13, of congestive heart failure. She was vibrantly healthy until the last two months of her life. We can’t believe how much we learned from her, and will never forget her, our dear, dear family member and ‘forever soul kitty.’

Since we absolutely know that life without cats is not an option, we’re booked for two kittens this Winter. We had hoped that Gracie could have served as their ‘elderly auntie’ for a short few months or so - free to interact with or ignore the little ones, and maybe even enjoy getting an occasional wash behind the ears, but it was not meant to be. At least knowing that little ones are on their way makes this time a little easier. Thank you for reading this, and we hope to share our adventures when we are once again new cat parents, facing ‘kitten-proofing,’ chewed electrical cords, wild nighttime rumpus-ing and more.

❤ Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, Fran, I'm so sorry about Gracie. One of the most beautiful cats ever. She had a wonderful life with you. 

Kittens?? You're braver than I am. 

I lost my little Cali last year, but Charlee and Cleo are still with me.

Looking forward to tons of kitten pics and stories!


----------



## Aliandlukas (Sep 11, 2019)

Awww. Sorry to hear about the loss of Gracie


----------

